# Age old problem



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=20783

Jae, I thought you said it was fixed?

and the IP logging doesn't tell me anything :?

And yes, I logged out... :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Being as no one has reported anything, I thought it had!

Back to the fecking drawing board....


----------

